# ورنيش السيارات



## GHAREEB1980 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*أرجو بشدة افادتى فى تصنيع الملمع و الورنيش ( الكريم ) وأيضا الملمع الورنيش السائل للسيارات وأماكن المواد الخام فى مصر إن أمكن وكيفية التصنيع بالتفصيل.*


----------



## carcare (9 ديسمبر 2010)

عايز ورنبش ايه وان اقول لك


----------

